# power amp and speaker connnection



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm not an expert, but here's an opinion any way.

Your car stereo is probably already amplified. You are passing the output from speaker wires into another power amp (are you?). That equals distortion. If you car stereo has a 'pass thru' like a pre-amp output, you'll need to take unamplified signal from it and then to power amp.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Try this.

What impedance are the speakers that go with with the car radio you are hooking up to the power amp? (Example 20 ohms or 8 ohms). Connect a resistor of that value across the two speaker wires at the same time those wires are connected to the input of the power amp. Skip this step if the connection from the car radio is a jack (low level output) as opposed to wire ends (speaker output).

Does the power amp also have a "volume" contro? Adjust both this control and the volume control on the car radio, starting low and a little at a time and back and forth, to see if the speaker on the power amp comes to life normally.


----------

